# Heidi Klum - visits The Today Show in NYC 4/8/13 (x42) MQ



## Kurama (8 Apr. 2013)




----------



## noelle (8 Apr. 2013)

:thx: für die heisse Heidi


----------



## looser24 (8 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## sam (8 Apr. 2013)

danke für heidi


----------



## Punisher (8 Apr. 2013)

Heidi ist geil


----------



## Brian (8 Apr. 2013)

:thx: für Heidi,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## mamamia (8 Apr. 2013)

Wow, Hammer.


----------



## Bazhorst (8 Apr. 2013)

gut sieht sie aus!


----------



## meisterrubie (8 Apr. 2013)

Hammergeil :thx::thx: für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## kk1705 (8 Apr. 2013)

Wow sie zeigt ihre geile Figur


----------



## astra1111 (9 Apr. 2013)

heiße bilder vielen dank


----------



## frufru1 (9 Apr. 2013)

Mann, welch Figur sie hat!!!! und dazu die Heels


----------



## Lisa007 (9 Apr. 2013)

eine wunderschöne Frau und tolle Bilder - danke für´s Hochladen


----------



## picmasterx (9 Apr. 2013)

Super vielen Dank!


----------



## ddk (9 Apr. 2013)

danke für heidi


----------



## Vespasian (9 Apr. 2013)

Immer noch verdammt heiß!

Danke für die klasse Fotos!


----------



## sing (9 Apr. 2013)

Gorgeous, HQ please! Danke.


----------



## asche1 (9 Apr. 2013)

Heiss wie immer


----------



## vwp (9 Apr. 2013)

super figur. absolut unter den top3 der sexiesten dt. frauen


----------



## zebulon (14 Apr. 2013)

Danke für Heidi!!!


----------



## itsme (16 Apr. 2013)

Uuuuuuhhhhhh - da finde ich aber hat Sie zurecht einen von den Modekritikern auf's Dach bekommen. Das Kleid sieht wirklich aus wie Weihnachtsgeschenkpapier von der Rolle!


----------



## Berlin (16 Apr. 2013)

toll danke


----------



## jaganot (16 Apr. 2013)

wow danke!


----------



## mechanator (16 Apr. 2013)

klasse vielen dank


----------



## Lorbaz (20 Apr. 2013)

Klasse Vielen Dank


----------



## dicker9321 (22 Apr. 2013)

hammer beine!


----------



## krupsorchestro (22 Apr. 2013)

danke dafür


----------



## bodo1400 (22 Apr. 2013)

geile figur


----------



## tiger571 (22 Apr. 2013)

Danke, eine tolle Figur hat sie und die Heels erst


----------



## King8 (23 Apr. 2013)

Wahnsinn die frau!!!


----------



## uweh (27 Apr. 2013)

Diese Frau sieht immer noch super aus, weiter so!


----------



## brazilianjiu (19 Nov. 2013)

Eine wahnsinnig heisse Frau. Ihre Beine sind der Hammer und ihre Füße auch....


----------



## maroon (22 Dez. 2013)

Super Heidi


----------



## Tokka85 (11 Feb. 2014)

echt klasse outfit


----------

